# Disneyland Paris Annual Pass Discounts.



## steveyvon (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, We are visiting Disney Land Paris and are staying on the designated parking area for a few days arriving on and around the 8th of December. We are going to pay for an Annual pass. We have seen on other posts that an extra dicount is availiable if Sponsored by an existing Annual pass holder. Does anyone Know more of this dicount and how to be sponsored.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe the sponsor now has to be present with you at the paying area/ticket office when you arrive to buy your pass.

There was much fraud with the old paper recommendation print out.

There is information on the sponsorship on this site DLRP Magic

Ben


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We, too, are planning a visit to DLP over Christmas and intend to buy annual passes. 

If another annual pass holder accompanies you, you are entitled to a discount and I believe their incentive is a free annual pass for 3 referrals.

I will be looking for a referrer when we finalise our dates. :wink:


----------



## daithomas123 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Disney Land Paris*

Hi all who are inquiring about Annual Passes.
If you there are five of you in the same family and live at the same address, you can get the discount. Other then that why not try and knock on other British camper vans, and asked then if they have got an annual pass, if so would they like to sponsor you. 
Hope you have a lovely time there.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Daithomas123!

Message to mods - 'Thanks' button keeps telling me I cannot vote for myself!


----------



## steveyvon (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, just been advised on money saving expert forum that as of today untill 8/01/11 carefour are selling annual fantasy passes at a discount 99euros instead of 139euros. I have checked their web site and used the translate option to double check and it is correct.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Thanks Daithomas123!
> 
> Message to mods - 'Thanks' button keeps telling me I cannot vote for myself!


not sure what you mean? You can't "thank" yourself, only other members..


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Thanks Daithomas123!
> 
> Message to mods - 'Thanks' button keeps telling me I cannot vote for myself!


To use the Thank button go to the post you want to Thank, then press the Thank button on that particular post

Chris


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I know how to use the 'Thanks' button and wanted to let you know that when I hit the button on Daithomas123's post it kept telling me that I cannot vote for myself!!!!! 

It was definitely getting its knickers in a twist!

Edit: just tried again and its still doing it.

Edit again: just thanked some of the posts but cannot thank Steveyvon or Daithomas123.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's strange? The OP's first post hasn't got a "thank" button at all for me, but later one does. ANd if you're getting the message that you can't vote for yourself suggests a poll, but nothng there. Very odd.


----------

